# Muncie Fruit Jar Show



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, here is information for the Muncie fruit jar show in January.  Forum member Jim Sears stated in another email that Doug Leybourne will be selling the new Redbook #10 at this show and no copies will be sold before that show.  Best regards!  Paul 

 JANUARY 14 - MUNCIE, INDIANA Midwest Antique Fruit Jar & Bottle Club Winter Show & Sale (9 AM - 2 PM) at the Horizon Convention Center, Muncie, Indiana, INFO: DAVE RITTENHOUSE, 1008 S. CR. 900 W., Farmland, IN 47340, PH: (765) 468-8091, E-mail: rittjman@aol.com.


----------

